# Bazmak - Diary of a simple ,cheap Rotary Table



## bazmak (Feb 14, 2015)

My next project and i,m excited.I want a rotary table.The 3" is a joke,the 4" too small and the 6" too big.Anything half decent is well over $300
So i will make one.I am fazed by worm and wheel drive so plump for lever drive.Lots of ideas on the web so downloaded plans  for a simple 5" version
I do not intend to follow the plans but use some of the details.After much thought and design time ( the time between getting into bed and falling asleep)
and guided by thrift i have put the following thoughts together form you dear readers to input,comments ,advise etc.Project will commence shortly.Meanwhile my thoughts are as follows 
As some of you know i have a broken 80mm swivel milling vice,i plan to_
1-Rework/resuse the base of this nom 4" dia
2-Make a plain MS table nom 5" dia with a 55dia spigot on top to accept
3' and 4" chucks from the lathe,the outside being drilled 24 no holes for
detent pin/lock and a machined dovetail for moveable stops
3-Fit my existing 6" T slot faceplate.The outside edge of which will be drilled 8 no for the operating lever
T summize i will have a 5" table that accepts chucks and collets etc from the sieg and a 6" t slot table.Overall height will be about 70mm


----------



## Herbiev (Feb 14, 2015)

I'll be following this one Baz. Sounds like a great project as long as the weather cools down a bit. 42 degrees in the shade turns my shed into a bit of a sweat shop.


----------



## bazmak (Feb 18, 2015)

Just found a new local steel supplier,lives round the corner,price and service are excerlent.I needed a 35mm slice of 5" dia m/s and Herbiev said he had a piece 34mm just lying around.Called round to see him and had a chat
Nice to put a face to the name.Many,Many thanks Herbie.Its a nice piece of steel and turns well.Only fly in the ointment was the lathe blew up half way thru.Put the Sieg in storage and got out the Advance.Its all i have got now to make chips,but i am managing with difficulty.Finished the main turning to the 
sub table,machined the T slot table and tidied it up.Machined the cast iron swivel base.Almost finished the first trial assy.Then lots of details etc to 
Finalise.Photos are self explanatory,only time will tell.TBC


----------



## Herbiev (Feb 18, 2015)

Great job Baz. Love the nice clear pics as well. Sorry to hear about the Sieg.


----------



## bazmak (Feb 19, 2015)

All the first stage of machining is done to the swivel base,new sub base and face plt.Made a top hat brass bearing and all fits really well.Rotary movement
firm and smooth.Photos show 3" chuck,collet chuck and table all fitted  
horizontal to table and vertical to angle plate.Now i need to get down to the details,stops ,detents lever arm etc.Lots of work left but i am very pleased with the design concept.Its all working out very well


----------



## bazmak (Feb 20, 2015)

Next job was to machine a 6mm x 6mm x 40o dovetail around the outer edge of the sub base.Gave me a sleepless night and i realized that the compound slide on the advance lathe could not do the the job.A flash of brilliance and with a few minor mods i transfered the entire compound slide from the Sieg to the Advance,used the Qctp i made and the parting tool holder and off we went
Easier than i thought but lucky with clearance etc in a no of areas Photos tell the story


----------



## bazmak (Feb 24, 2015)

Made and fitted the detent block.Then drilled and reamed 24 no 5mm dia equi-spaced holes around the dovetail.Made and fitted the detent pin.Part made the operating lever as i need the RT to do my next detaail and its first job
I was very pleasantly surprised at how well it works.Not an easy job cutting
thru 40x 16 flat mild steal.First time for me using an RT.Photos self explanatory
more details to follow


----------



## gus (Feb 24, 2015)

World best RT. Congrats.


----------



## bazmak (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks Gus,its as good as a bought one only cheaper.It works well
Im pleased that i can use the basic 5" table for all the chucks etc
and also use my 6" slotted faceplt,and still keep everything for the lathe
Few more details to finish and clean it all up.Keep smiling. Regards barry


----------



## Herbiev (Feb 24, 2015)

Great job Baz. Looks like a really neat unit.


----------



## bazmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Made the adjustable stops and they work well
The tapered brass nuts were tricky.The first set i turned
down oversiz and tapped.Then tried to mill the flats
No go as they were difficult to hold,so made 2 more
and went back to basics fileing and fitting.Much better
Next i need to decide what to do with the centre of 
the t slot faceplt.Any suggestions.I assume a recess and cover plt
with a no of of spigot/tapped pieces for locating/clamping


----------



## bazmak (Feb 27, 2015)

Havent finished the RT yet and already i am using it.An indispensable tool for the mill


----------



## gus (Mar 1, 2015)

Very good and low cost  RT and Divider.


----------



## bazmak (Aug 13, 2015)

just a post for compressorman


----------



## bazmak (Sep 25, 2015)

Very happy with the RT,i use it a lot.The centre slot has 24 hole for use as a deviding head for basic setouts,2,3,4,6,8,12 but i needed more.Ther was space to also devide up the top and bottom flange so i did x 60 and made a new pin
the bottom flange i will keep in reserve for any special

s


----------



## bazmak (Apr 7, 2017)

Again I will reopen this thread and replace photos with additional info


----------



## stevep (Apr 7, 2017)

thanks, bazmak for taking time to help someone trying to learn


----------



## oldboy (Apr 7, 2017)

Fantastic I have just got the bits together and a bit of time to start one.  Wife is starting to improve.

Barry.


----------



## bazmak (Apr 8, 2017)

Still trying to upload new photos to photo bucket but stuggling
I got the basic ideas from website Projects in metal but I also seem to remember downloading plans of something similar.Memory is bad
but bear with me I will keep on it


----------



## bazmak (Apr 8, 2017)

Found some photos.Plans were a simple rotary table from PROJEC

TS IN METAL


----------

